
Show HN: My Darwin Award for Epic-Failed Startups - alexxtomsk
https://blog.standuply.com/my-darwin-award-for-epic-failed-startups-e5492f0e6eb7
======
alexxtomsk
I asked about failed startups back then -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15088851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15088851)

Later, I composed a list of most epic-fails =)

